
Most of Intuit's Lobbying Dollars Spent to Stop IRS Making It Easier to File - MaysonL
https://www.techdirt.com/articles/20170321/10194336968/majority-intuits-lobbying-dollars-spent-trying-to-stop-irs-making-it-easier-to-file-your-taxes.shtml
======
greenyoda
Extensive recent discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13922482](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13922482)

